#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Πρόσκληση για έρευνα έξω από την πεπατημένη μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ

## seismic

Καλό όλους τους δομοστατικούς να διεξάγουμε μία σοβαρή συζήτηση έξω από την πεπατημένη γνώση της αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας των κατασκευών μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Βασικά σας καλώ να διεξάγομαι μία έρευνα την οποία θα μετατρέψω σε πείραμα πάνω στην σεισμική βάση που διαθέτω.
Ένα φόρουμ είναι χρήσιμο μόνο αν η συμμετοχή γίνει συνεργασία και έχει αποτέλεσμα.
Όλα τα άλλα είναι κουτσομπολιά.

----------


## seismic

Εφαρμοζόμενο πεδίο έρευνας *Μέθοδος όπλισης υποστυλωμάτων 

*Η συμπεριφορά της δομής κατά τη διάρκεια ενός σεισμού είναι βασικά μια οριζόντια μετατόπιση (ας ξεχάσουμε για μια στιγμή οποιαδήποτε κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα) που επαναλαμβάνεται μερικές φορές.
Αυτή η σεισμική ενέργεια (που μετράται από την επιτάχυνση εδάφους) δημιουργεί οριζόντιες φορτίσεις, στροφές στους κόμβους του φέροντα οργανισμού που μετατρέπονται σε τέμνουσες. Μέσο των κόμβων οι οποίοι ενώνουν  τα υποστυλώματα με τους δοκούς η δομή αποθηκεύει αυτήν την ενέργεια πάνω στον κορμό αυτών των δύο στοιχείων και εν συνεχεία την αποδίδει  προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση   Το ερώτημα είναι...*πια είναι η καλύτερη μέθοδος όπλισης των υποστυλωμάτων ώ*στε αυτά να μπορούν να παραλάβουν περισσότερες σεισμικές φορτίσεις ( χωρίς να αστοχούν ) από ότι παραλαμβάνουν σήμερα με την πεπατημένη μέθοδο σχεδιασμού.

Η αντίδραση των κόμβων προς την φόρτιση του σεισμού είναι δεδομένη, και είναι η πεπατημένη μέθοδος σχεδιασμού.
Αν θέλουμε να ενισχύσουμε τον φέροντα οργανισμό πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε τους κόμβους ( χωρίς να τους καταργούμε ) με μία άλλη έξτρα μέθοδο παραλαβής σεισμικών φορτίσεων ώστε η μία μέθοδος να βοηθά την άλλη.

Δύο είναι οι παράγοντες που δημιουργούν την παραμόρφωση ή αλλιώς την στροφή όλων των κόμβων του φέροντα οργανισμού όταν αυτός μετατοπίζεται από τον σεισμό.
α) παράγοντας.
 Στον σεισμό το κάθε ένα υποστύλωμα ξεχωριστά δέχεται επάνω του μία ροπή ανατροπής η οποία τα αναγκάζει να χάσουν την εκκεντρότητα ανασηκώνοντας την βάση τους, δημιουργώντας στροφές σε όλους στους κόμβους της κατασκευής.
Σήμερα για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς στα υποστυλώματα.
Στα μεγάλα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, (τοιχία) λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικό τρόπο κατασκευής των πεδιλοδοκών.
β) παράγοντας
Η ελαστικότητα που έχει ο κορμός του υποστυλώματος το αναγκάζει να χάσει την εκκεντρότητα και να δημιουργήσει  στροφές στους κόμβους.

Και αυτός ο παράγοντας που συντελεί στην παραμόρφωση των κόμβων έχει όρια αντοχής.
Όσο η μετατόπιση κρατά κάθε τμήμα οποιουδήποτε μέλους
εντός ελαστικής περιοχής, όλη η ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στη δομή θα κυκλοφορήσει στο τέλος του κύκλου, προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.
Κανένα πρόβλημα....όμως..
Εάν η σεισμική ενέργεια (που μετράται από την επιτάχυνση εδάφους) είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη, θα παράγει υπερβολικά μεγάλες μετατοπίσεις που θα προκαλέσουν μια πολύ υψηλή καμπυλότητα στα κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια στοιχεία. Αν η καμπυλότητα είναι πολύ υψηλή, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η περιστροφή των τμημάτων των στηλών και των δοκών θα είναι πολύ πάνω από την ελαστική περιοχή (Θλιπτική παραμόρφωση σκυροδέματος πάνω από το 0,35% και τάσεις των ινών του οπλισμού πάνω από το 0,2 %).
Όταν η περιστροφή περάσει πάνω από αυτό το όριο ελαστικότητας, η δομή αρχίζει να «διαλύει την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας «μέσω πλαστικής μετατόπισης, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι τα τμήματα θα έχουν μια υπολειμματική μετατόπιση που δεν θα είναι σε θέση να ανακτηθεί (ενώ στην ελαστική περιοχή όλες οι μετατοπίσεις ανακτούνται).
Βασικά ο σχεδιασμός της αντοχής ενός σημερινού κτιρίου περιορίζετε στα όρια του ελαστικού φάσματος σχεδιασμού, και μετά περνά στις προεπιλεγμένες πλαστικές περιοχές, οι οποίες είναι προεπιλεγμένες περιοχές αστοχίας, (συνήθως είναι τα άκρα των δοκών) ώστε να μην καταρρεύσει η δομή. (Η δομή καταρρέει όταν αστοχήσουν τα υποστυλώματα με λοξό
/ σχήμα αστοχίας) Αν τα τμήματα που βιώνουν τις πλαστικές παραμορφώσεις, ξεπερνούν το όριο του σημείου θραύσης, και είναι και πάρα πολλές πάνω στην δομή, η δομή θα καταρρεύσει.

----------


## seismic

Όλα τα πάρα πάνω είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστά από τους μηχανικούς και ήταν ένας πρόλογος, καθώς γνωστή είναι πια από εσάς, και η έχτρα μέθοδος που προτείνω ( για να βοηθήσω την υπάρχουσα αναφερθείσα πεπατημένη μέθοδο σχεδιασμού της απόκρισης των κόμβων ) και δεν είναι άλλη από την πάκτωση του κάθε ενός υποστυλώματος της κατασκευής με το έδαφος.
Σκοπός του πειράματος είναι να βρούμε την βέλτιστη αντίδραση του υποστυλώματος στην πλάγια φόρτιση του σεισμού χωρίς αστοχία και συγχρόνος να εμποδίσουμε τόσο την στροφή ( ανασήκωμα ) της βάσης του, όσο και στο να κρατήσουμε μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή την ελαστικότητα των στοιχείων 

Η αντίδραση του κορμού των στοιχείων μέσο του κόμβου είναι δεδομένη για όλες τις μεθόδους όπλισης των υποστυλωμάτων, οπότε δεν εξετάζουμε αυτό.
*
Το ερώτημα της έρευνας είναι αν είναι καλύτερα...
*α) Να πακτώσουμε την βάση του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος.
β) Να πακτώσουμε το δώμα του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος αλλά με υπαρκτή την συνάφεια του σκυροδέματος πάνω στον τένοντα + τον κοχλία περίσφιξης στο δώμα.
γ) Να πακτώσουμε το δώμα του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος, αλλά ο τένοντας να περνά ελεύθερος το υποστύλωμα μέσα από σωλήνα και να έχει στο δώμα ένα περικόχλιο περίσφιξης που μεταξύ αυτού και του δώματος να παρεμβάλλεται ένα ελατήριο.
δ) Ή να πακτώσουμε το δώμα του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος, αλλά ο τένοντας να περιβάλλεται από έναν ελαστικό μανδύα ο οποίος θα έχει πρόσφυση με τον τένοντα εσωτερικά και με το σκυρόδεμα εξωτερικά  ( + τον κοχλία με το ελατήριο στο δώμα ) 
ε) Ή να πακτώσουμε το δώμα του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος με την δ) μέθοδο, αλλά να εφαρμόσουμε στο δώμα μία δεύτερη μερική προένταση στα πλαίσια την επαλληλίας?
Υ.Γ
Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις εφαρμογής είναι δεδομένη η πάκτωση του μηχανισμού με το έδαφος. Δεν εξετάζετε αυτό.

*Πια μέθοδο θεωρείται ότι είναι η καλύτερη? α,β,γ,δ ή η ε ?*

----------


## seismic

Ας αρχίσω να μιλάω πάλη μόνος μου. 
α) Να πακτώσουμε την βάση του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος.
Αυτή η μέθοδος είναι καλή μόνο όταν το υποστύλωμα έχει μορφή κάτοψης  γωνιακού σχήματος, ή είναι μεγάλο επιμήκη υποστύλωμα.
Βασικά όσο πιο άκαμπτο είναι το υποστύλωμα τόσο καλύτερα δουλεύει.
Σταματά το ανασήκωμα της βάσης, δεν σταματά την ελαστικότητα των μικρών υποστυλωμάτων. 
Συνιστώ αυτήν την μέθοδο στις εξής περιπτώσεις.
1) Σε χαμηλού ύψους κατασκευές με μεγάλα επιμήκη φέροντα τοιχία και κοιτόστρωση.
2) Σε ανεμογεννήτριες για την πάκτωση του μεταλλικού κορμού της
3) Για να βελτιώσουμε τα χαλαρά εδάφη θεμελίωσης.
Βασικά είναι η πιο οικονομική λύση, αλλά η προστασία που προσφέρει στον σεισμό είναι τουλάχιστον 50% μικρότερη από τις άλλες προτάσεις.
Αν δεν υπάρχουν υπόγεια είναι μία συμφέρουσα λύση για να σταματήσουμε το ανασήκωμα των βάσεων.
Εκτός των βάσεων, μπορούμε να πακτώσουμε και τους πεδιλοδοκούς ή ολόκληρη την κοιτόστρωση  για πρόσθετη προστασία, και είναι μία καλή πρόταση για να συνεργασθεί και με τις άλλες μεθόδους.

----------


## seismic

β) Να πακτώσουμε το δώμα του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος αλλά με υπαρκτή την συνάφεια του σκυροδέματος πάνω στον τένοντα + τον κοχλία περίσφιξης στο δώμα.

Με αυτήν την μέθοδο δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ελέγξουμε την ελαστικότητα του φέροντα οργανισμού 100%.
Οι τάσεις των ινών του τένοντα  παραλαμβάνονται από το σκυρόδεμα του υποστυλώματος καθ ύψος ( λόγο της συνάφειας που υπάρχει μεταξύ σκυροδέματος και τένοντα ) 
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε πολύ μικρή αντίδραση στο δώμα από τον κοχλία.
Ο τένοντας σε αυτή την μέθοδο αντιδρά όπως ο γραμμικός οπλισμός και ακολουθεί την ελαστικότητα τον φέροντα οργανισμού. 
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε αποτελεσματικά την ταλάντωση.
Ακόμα το ελατήριο στο δώμα μας είναι άχρηστο οπότε δεν το τοποθετούμε, οπότε δεν θα έχουμε σεισμική απόσβεση, και η αστοχία αν υπάρξει θα είναι απότομη και εκρηκτική. 
Δεν συνιστώ αυτήν την μέθοδο σαν την καλύτερη.
Προσφέρει όμως μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια από την α) μέθοδο.
Είναι μία οικονομική μέθοδος για μικρού ύψους κατασκευές η οποίες διαθέτουν μεγάλα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα. Στα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα αυτή η μέθοδος είναι πιο αποτελεσματική, διότι αυτά από μόνα τους έχουν μικρή ελαστικότητα, και από την άλλη δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στο τα παραλάβουν μεγάλες θλιπτικές τάσεις.
Σε αυτά τα υποστυλώματα τοποθετούμε δύο μηχανισμούς στα άκρα τους για να μπορούν να δέχονται αμφίπλευρες καταπονήσεις.
Σε αυτά με σχήμα κάτοψης L τοποθετούμαι 3 μηχανισμούς και σε αυτά με σχήμα κάτοψης + τέσσερις μηχανισμούς στα άκρα τους.

----------


## seismic

γ) Να πακτώσουμε το δώμα του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος, αλλά ο τένοντας να περνά ελεύθερος το υποστύλωμα μέσα από σωλήνα και να έχει στο δώμα ένα περικόχλιο περίσφιξης που μεταξύ αυτού και του δώματος να παρεμβάλλεται ένα ελατήριο.

Με αυτήν την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού εκτός του ότι σταματάμε το ανασήκωμα του πέλματος της βάσης καθώς και το ανασήκωμα του δώματος στο υποστύλωμα, κατορθώνουμε και να ελέγξουμε για πρώτη φορά παγκοσμίως όλο το φάσμα ταλάντωσης και παραμόρφωσης των κατασκευών γενικός και να ρυθμίσουμε τον μηχανισμό έτσι ώστε  η κατασκευή  να ευρίσκεται πάντα μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή είτε οι κατασκευές είναι πλαισιακές, είτε είναι ασύμμετρες, είτε είναι σιδεροκατασκευές, είτε κατασκευές από Ο.Σ είτε ξύλινες είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό.
Ακόμα επειδή ο τένοντας είναι μονοκόμματος από το βάθη της γεώτρησης μέχρι το δώμα και δρα σαν τένοντας προέντασης, αντιδρά διαφορετικά από τον αδρανή γραμμικό οπλισμό στον μηχανισμό ορόφου και γενικά σε κάθε άλλον μηχανισμό.
Τα συγκεντρωμένα φορτία επί των υποστυλωμάτων που δημιουργούν αυτόν τον μηχανισμό ορόφου ( για διάφορους λόγους ) βασικά τείνουν να σπάσουν το υποστύλωμα όταν αυτό περάσει από την ελαστική περιοχή στην πλαστική και μετά στο σημείο θραύσης.
Η αντίδραση του τένοντα προς την παραμόρφωση που του επιβάλει η ελαστικότητα του υποστυλώματος σταματά και το υποστύλωμα να παραμορφωθεί. Αυτή η αντίδραση του τένοντα προς την παραμόρφωση που του επιβάλει το υποστύλωμα μεταφέρετε στα άκρα του εξασκώντας θλιπτικές εντάσεις στα άκρα του υποστυλώματος στο δώμα.
Αυτές τις θλιπτικές τάσεις τις αναλαμβάνει εύκολα το υποστύλωμα.  Έχουμε σταματήσει κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο με την αντίδραση του τένοντα προς την παραμόρφωση και τον μηχανισμό ορόφου, και τις στρεπτομεταφορικές ταλαντώσεις.
Αν ένας άνθρωπος πνίγεται στην θάλασσα δεν αρκεί να του πετάξουμε ένα σχοινί. 
Πρέπει αυτό το σχοινί πρώτον να το πιάσει αυτός που πνίγεται και από την άλλη να το κρατάμε και εμείς ή να το δέσουμε κάπου σε ένα σταθερό σημείο. Μόνο τότε το σχοινί θα φέρει αυτόν που πνίγεται έξω στην στεριά.
Μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να σταματήσουμε και εμείς την ροπή ανατροπής σε κάθε υποστύλωμα της κατασκευής, οπότε και τις παραμορφώσεις στους κορμούς των φερόντων στοιχείων. Απαραίτητο είναι όμως να πακτώσουμε τον τένοντα στο έδαφος και το δώμα, όπως απαραίτητο είναι το σχοινί που σώζει τον άνθρωπο από τον πνιγμό να είναι αμφίπλευρα πακτωμένο. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει στην πεπατημένη μέθοδο σχεδιασμού και πρέπει να αλλάξει. 
Ακόμα το ελατήριο ή ο υδραυλικός μηχανισμός στο δώμα είναι τοποθετημένοι εκεί για να εξασφαλίζουν σεισμική απόσβεση κόντρα προς το ανασήκωμα του υποστυλώματος στο δώμα.
Ξέρουμε ότι κάθε δύναμη που αντιτίθεται ελαστικά προς τις σεισμικές φορτίσεις εφαρμόζει σεισμική απόσβεση η οποία βοηθά την απόκριση του φέροντα οργανισμού στο να παραλάβει τις φορτίσεις σταδιακά και ομαλά όπως τα αμορτισέρ των αυτοκινήτων.
Όταν τα αμορτισέρ των αυτοκινήτων τερματίσουν σε μία μεγάλη λακκούβα, παύει η ελαστικότητα γιατί τερματίζουν. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με την προτεινόμενη μέθοδο.
Όταν τερματίσει το ελατήριο στο δώμα, τερματίζει και το ανασήκωμα του υποστυλώματος στο δώμα, καθώς και το πλάτος ταλάντωσης της κατασκευής. Τερματίζει και το ανασήκωμα της βάσης του. Τερματίζει και η χαμένη εκκεντρότητα των υποστυλωμάτων. Οπότε τερματίζει και η καμπύλη στους κορμούς των δοκών και των υποστυλωμάτων. Βασικά τερματίζει η παραμόρφωση και η αστοχία των κατασκευών.
Γιατί όμως προσπαθώ να σταματήσω αυτό το ανασήκωμα του δώματος κάθε ενός επιμήκους υποστυλώματος ?
Γιατί το ανασήκωμα του δώματος, η ελαστικότητα, και το ανασήκωμα της βάσης των υποστυλωμάτων είναι οι κύριες αιτίες που τα υποστυλώματα χάνουν την εκκεντρότητα τους και προκαλούν την παραμόρφωση των κόμβων, οι οποίοι κόμβοι με την παραμόρφωση που υφίστανται λυγίζουν τον κορμό στα υποστυλώματα και τις δοκούς και τα σπάνε.
Οπότε... βιδώστε το ... και σώστε το! :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## seismic

ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ
Το καλό φίλοι μου είναι ότι είμαστε πια έτοιμοι να τοποθετήσουμε την πατέντα σε κατασκευές.
Ο καθηγητής της αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας των κατασκευών Παναγιώτης Καρύδης μου είπε πριν λίγο ότι έχει πια κάνει όλο το πακέτο των προδιαγραφών της ευρεσιτεχνίας και μπορεί να κάνει και να υπογράψει ότι στατική μελέτη χρειαστεί. 
Ψάχνω να βρω κατασκευή να τοποθετήσουμε τον μηχανισμό της πατέντας. Θα υπογράφει ο καθηγητής.
Δεν υπάρχει μου είπε πρόβλημα να περάσει η άδεια από την πολεοδομία. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι που βρίσκω τώρα κατασκευή ?
Τώρα μπορώ να βάλω και διαφήμιση σε αυτό το φόρουμ!

----------


## seismic

δ) Ή να πακτώσουμε το δώμα του υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος, αλλά ο τένοντας να περιβάλλεται από έναν ελαστικό μανδύα ο οποίος θα έχει πρόσφυση με τον τένοντα εσωτερικά και με το σκυρόδεμα εξωτερικά ( + τον κοχλία με το ελατήριο στο δώμα ) 

Αυτή η μέθοδο έχει περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα από την γ) μέθοδο τοποθέτησης και η απόκριση της κατασκευής προς την πλάγια μετατόπιση της κατασκευής είναι πολύ καλύτερη, η τοποθέτηση γίνετε ευκολότερη, η προστασία του τένοντα από την διάβρωση μεγαλύτερη.
1) Η απόκριση της κατασκευής σε έναν σεισμό μεγαλώνει όταν οι φορτίσεις του σεισμού παρεμποδίζονται  από ελαστικές δυνάμεις απόσβεσης. 
Το ελαστικό υλικό που περιβάλει τον τένοντα και που έχει αμφίπλευρη συνάφεια και με τον τένοντα και με το σκυρόδεμα εφαρμόζει σεισμική απόσβεση και ταυτόχρονα διαμοιράζει της τάσεις των φορτίσεων σε περισσότερη επιφάνεια, αξονικά καθ ύψος.
Ακόμα αυτή η ελαστικότητα του υλικού επικάλυψης του τένοντα χρησιμεύει για να προστατεύει το σκυρόδεμα επικάλυψης από την εκρηκτική αστοχία που του προκαλεί η διαφορετική καμπυλότητα αυτού και του χάλυβα που εφαρμόζετε πάνω στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος,  καθώς και ο διαφορετικός συντελεστής ελαστικότητας που έχουν αυτά τα δύο υλικά στην έλξη σε συνδυασμό με την συνάφεια.  
2) Η τοποθέτηση γίνετε ευκολότερη διότι δεν χρειάζεται πια ο τένοντας να περάσει μέσα από σωλήνα.
3) Η συνάφεια μεταξύ του ελαστικού υλικού και του τένοντα παρεμποδίζει την επαφή του τένοντα με τον αέρα οπότε εξασφαλίζουμε ότι δεν θα έχουμε διάβρωση του τένοντα.

Ακόμα πρέπει να καταλάβεται ότι έχω αλλάξει την αρχική μου μέθοδο της προέντασης.
Αρχικά έλεγα ότι εφαρμόζουμε προένταση μεταξύ του δώματος και του εδάφους. Αυτή όμως η μέθοδο μου δημιουργούσε το εξής πρόβλημα.

( Τα προεντεταμενα στοιχεια δεν εχουν πλαστιμοτητα, αρα δεν μπορουν να απορροφησουν ενεργεια, αρα σπανε ψαθυρα,αρα -->κατάρρευση. )
Πολύ σωστά....

Τι κάνω για να αποφύγω το πρόβλημα αυτό?
Απλά δεν εφαρμόζω προένταση μεταξύ δώματος και γεώτρησης όπως έλεγα παλιά.
Καταρχήν.. πριν την κατασκευή των υποστυλωμάτων, κατά την εκσκαφή, εφαρμόζω προένταση μεταξύ του ύψους της βάσης θεμελίωσης ( έδαφος ) και του μηχανισμού της άγκυρας που είναι στα βάθη της γεώτρησης.
Η προένταση αυτή είναι η διπλάσια από ότι είναι τα αξονικά φορτία που θέλω να αντέχει. ( συντελεστής ασφαλείας )
Η αρχική προένταση μεταξύ εδάφους και του μηχανισμού της άγκυρας που είναι στα βάθη της γεώτρησης, γίνετε για να υπάρξει πολύ ισχυρή πρόσφυση 
( πάκτωση ) της άγκυρας στα πρανή της γεώτρησης, αλλά δεν καταπονώ τα υποστυλώματα πια με θλιπτικές τάσεις προέντασης όπως συμβαίνει όταν η προένταση εφαρμόζετε μεταξύ του δώματος και του εδάφους.
Μετά αφού εφαρμόσουμε την πάκτωση της άγκυρας ισχυρά στο έδαφος, γεμίζουμε με ένεμα την γεώτρηση
Μετά ενώνουμε τον τένοντα που εξέχει με ένα περικόχλιο για να επιμηκυνθεί μέχρι το δώμα σταδιακά.

Πάνω στο δώμα παρεμβάλλουμε μεταξύ του τένοντα και του δώματος ένα ελατήριο το οποίο απλά σφίγγουμε με έναν κοχλία.
Δεν εφαρμόζουμε καμία άλλη δεύτερη προένταση.
Μόνο αν θέλουμε εφαρμόζουμε μια δεύτερη μικρή προένταση στο δώμα, και αυτό θα το κάνουμε στα πλαίσια της επαλληλίας για να αυξήσουμε την ικανότητα του σκυροδέματος προς τις τέμνουσες.

Το ελατήριο στο δώμα αφήνει τον φέροντα οργανισμό να ταλαντωθεί μέσα στο ελαστικό φάσμα, εφαρμόζοντας συγχρόνως σεισμική απόσβεση διότι παρεμποδίζει την παραμόρφωση του δώματος.
Δεν αφήνει όμως τον φέροντα να περάσει στην πλαστική περιοχή αστοχίας.
Βασικά είναι ένας μηχανισμός και μία μέθοδος που ρυθμίζει την ταλάντωση του φέροντα οργανισμού, ώστε αυτή να ευρίσκεται πάντα μέσα στην ελαστική φάση, παρεμποδίζοντας όμως αυτόν να περάσει στην πλαστική περιοχή.
Ταυτόχρονα έχεις και πιο γερή θεμελίωση.
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αυτή η μέθοδος δεν αλλάζει τα στατικά που εφαρμόζουν σήμερα γιατί απλά επεμβαίνει μόνο για να βοηθήσει προσθετικά τον φέροντα να παραμείνει μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή κατά την οριζόντια μετατόπιση και δεν τον επιβαρύνει με προεντάσεις.
Οπότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τον ισχύοντα κανονισμό.

----------

